# Bad Cramps at 7 weeks...& spotting???



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

I am about 7 weeks and had a scan last week which showed the sac and fetal pole etc.

Yesterday i had one bit of spotting when i wiped (brown in ewcm type) and i have had bad cramps for 2 days...infact today they are really quite painful.

I'm pleased the spotting has stopped and the nurse at the clinic said it wasn't uncommon to have spotting, but it's the cramps i'm worried about. Is this normal? 

Thanks for any help
Kim x


----------



## sinead (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Kim

To put your mind at rest hun the cramping is VERY normal....I had it so bad I could only lie in bed...I also had spotting and a big bleed at 8 weeks.

Unfortunately for some women the cramps do continue I still have them and I am 15 weeks....they still worry me and often I do ring my midwife for advice but she says nothing to worry about unless they are very persistant and strong and accompanied by bleeding (but sometimes the bleeding can also mean nothing as well).

Rest assured it's just your body but a word of advice try and relax as much as possible during the firdt 12 weeks as you will be  very tired and your body is going through a huge change.

You will be fine.

E-mail me if you need me

Sineadxxx


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Kim,

I know exactely how your feelling. Im 7wks 2days and started to get brown discharge at the weekend with backache and slight low cramps, i rang my nurse and she said put your feet up and rest all weekend, to be honest ive taken a week off work and am taking it really easy. At my 6wk scan we saw a heartbeat and another sac with a yolk sac i had wondered if it that was my reason for spotting but it is very common so we must try to stay calm, (easier said than done i know). Good advice from sinead. 

take care kim and try to take things easy, this for me totally comes first i cant take any risks you must feel the same.

love juicypipsxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Thank you both. I have a scan on monday morning so i will hopefully see a baby and heartbeat which will really put my mind at ease.


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi

Just wanted to say Im experiencing really strong cramps too and have done since ET. I am currently 6+1 wks and go for my scan at the clinic on Friday. I had an emergency scan at the local hospital due to the pain, which showed a sac and yolk sac but we were told it was too early to expect to see a heartbeat (I was 5+3 wks). Next to the sac there was what looked like another one but the sonographer said it was just "waste" (??) When I came out from the scan, I went to the loo and noticed pink discharge (sorry tmi). Like you Kim, Im now petrified. The cramping has not got better at all and I cant stop worrying despite everyone tellyin me its normal. It just constantly feels as if AF is coming, although seems to ease if I lie down.

I really hope you feel better and reassured very soon. Try, like Im going to, to take comfort in knowing others feel the same pains yet go on to have healthy babies.

Lots of   coming your way for the next 8 months.

Good luck with your scan, let us know how it goes,

lol

Mae


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi girls

I'm a bit worried this afternoon too as all of a sudden I have quite bad cramping! No bleeding at all or spotting but just feel like af is en route!  I am 5 weeks+1.  Sometimes think the more I think about the cramps the worse I make them!

Had decided to take tomorrow, Fri and MOnday off to relax for a few days and now I am glad that I have.

Some serious knicker checking going on now as I am totally expecting the worst!

Take care girls

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## sinead (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Listen please don't worry yourself too much (I was exactly like you and thought every minute something is going to happen)  so that's why I'm telling to rest assured.  Remember the more you worry that passes to the baby.

Think of it this way if you all have seen a sac, heartbeat etc it is a good indication everything will be alright and there are no eptopic pregnancy there so that should make you feel better already.

The best advice to all is rest rest rest even if you get bored who cares......and have some lovely relaxing baths (not too hot) which will help with the cramping.

It is all normal and will ease as time goes on but as I said before I am 15 weeks and I still have bad cramps.

You will all be fine. Just take it easy and remember if you are concerned in any way speak to your midwife and she should refer you to the early pregnancy clinic for a check-up.

Good Luck to everyone and have happy pregnancies!

Love Sineadx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi kim

have you read my link...spotting and cramping at seven weeks...
as many people have said to you  they too have it and it seems common...they say it could be implantation bleeding....i had the same as yoou then a week later had massive bleed and clot.....thought it was all over cried...said goodbye to what might have been ...devastated then i went for a scan....and yo and behold there with its heart beating was the baby there was a massive sac of blood all around it and even at the clinic they did not say its over but scrunched there faces and said doesnt look too good...on advice from this site and my accupuncturist i took total bed rest and i mean nothing at all...went back for a scan babs still there and the sac of blood had reduced by halve...so now i am 9 weeks reducing the luteal support and fingers crossed......when i saw that blood i just cried  infact sobbed and thought why me...but then look how things can change you think the worst and then you see the baby sac and heartbeat and you just think how can it be....you would think they would tell us more of things that might happen and not to instantly panic cos that does you no good...dont feel bad take time off work and do absolutely nothing...look how many people have same thing infact it seems more common than not...so hope the scan goes well...and take the best care of your self you can....thinking of you and anyone else who finds themselves at this site cos they are worried...remember dont think the worst...some girls do bleed and some all the way through pregnancy..i have learnt that from this site...
good luck 
love baileypippin xx


----------

